# American Fold?



## Misken5778 (Jan 16, 2019)

I got these two mice yesterday at a local pet store. I had just left the AFRMA show and the turnout for mouse lovers was grim, so I looked over the multitude of mice at this shop and discovered that many of them had very small, curly ears! With the help of the store guy we found two healthy "looking" young bucks who appeared to have nearly no ears at all! I was fascinated and had to have them.
On reading the unstandardised section of the AFRMA regulations for mice they appear to be American Folds. Those are found to have skeletal defects to their skull but I see no other reason they cannot be healthy and bred intentionally for type.
Has anyone else had experience with these?

Link to Google Photo Album. Spellcheck turned "earless" into "Restless" which is pretty much what they were while having their pictures taken for the first time, lol.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/6MPuzaE1yxv5XP7q7


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I had a random mutation of American Fold in my stock a few months ago. I personally never found the appearance appealing so I did not breed it. However, the mouse behaved and developed the same as the others.

However, the photographed mice look like they have some form of external parasite (mites and lice). I'd check that out.


----------

